# [Sammelthread] Wolfenstein 2009



## Sarge_70 (30. Juli 2009)

​ 
​ 
[URL="http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,688222/Wolfenstein-Ego-Shooter-angetestet-Technik-Infos-brandneue-Screenshots-Systemanforderungen/Action-Spiel/News/"]*Wolfenstein/Spielnews/PCGH*[/URL]​


Endlich ist es soweit : 

der Ego-Shooter Wolfenstein, das neue Spiel der Serie kommt nun, eine halbe Ewigkeit nach "Return To Castle Wolfenstein":

*http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Return_to_Castle_Wolfenstein*​ 
im August 2009 für PC in die Läden.

Dieser First Person Shooter geht recht brutal zu Werke, es fliesst viel Blut und Menschen verbrennen z.b oft im Verlaufe des Spiels.

Dennoch wurde Wolfenstein in Deutschland *nicht* indiziert, jedoch wurde das Game geschnitten und hat eine *USK ab 18* Einstufung bekommen. 

Somit ist das Spiel für alle Spieler ab 18 Jahren erhätlich. Wie üblich werden verfassungswidrige Symbole durch andere ersetzt und das Body-Dismemberment wird komplett weggelassen.

Quelle : *GameNews - Wolfenstein wird nicht indiziert*​ 
Aufgrund dieser Umstände, und um den Jugendschutz soweit wie nur möglich zu unterstützen, möchte ich im Vorfeld alle User bitten, folgende wichtige Regel einzuhalten :

- *hier im Thread werden keine Bilder einer Uncut-Version des Spiels hochgeladen !!!*


*Dies betrifft natürlich nur Bilder, deren Inhalt verfassungwidrige Symbole darstellen und/oder andere Uncut-features wie z.b das "Body-Dismemberment" zeigen.*

*Auch sollten Diskussionen und sonstige Postings zum Inhalt der  Uncut-Versionen wenn möglich vermieden werden.*

*Jeder Verstoss gegen diese Regelung wird sofort mit einer roten Karte geahndet !!*

-Diskussionen über eventuelle Cheat-codes und andere nicht-legale Kniffe sind auch zu vermeiden, dies soll der Sammelthread des in DE offiziell erhältlichen Spiels sein, und es soll sich alles hier im Thread, soweit wie nur möglich in einem legalen Rahmen abspielen.

Ausdrücklich erlaubt sind natürlich alle relevanten Topic Diskussionen zum Einzelspieler-und Multiplayermodus.

- Hardware Kompatibilität, Softwareprobleme und Abstürze, GPU Treiberprobleme, Patches, MOD's, MAP's und Configs, ingame Tipps und Tricks, Spielerfahrungen und sonstige Diskussionen zum Spielinhalt. 

Bilder hochladen ist natürlich auch sehr gerne gesehen, aber bitte keine Vollbild-einbindungen, nur Daumennägel benutzen.

[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/anleitungen-wichtige-praxis-und-test-artikel/20287-how-to-bilderupload-im-forum.html"]*How-to Bilderupload*[/URL]​ 
Vorab-screenshots und Trailer/Videos zum Game gibts z.b hier bei Gameswelt : *screenshots-trailer-video*​ 


*Worum gehts denn nun ??*​ 

Das Spiel steigt unmittelbar nach den Ereignissen des Vorgänger's RTCW : 

*Return to Castle Wolfenstein ? Wikipedia*​ 

in die Geschichte ein. 

Obwohl die Storyline nahtlos an den Vorgänger anknüpft, hat man das Spiel nicht etwa "RTCW2" oder "Wolfenstein2" genannt, die Entwickler wollen Wolfenstein damit als völlig neues Spiel, das für sich selbst steht entwickeln.

Der Haupcharakter ist wie schon in den beiden in Deutschland geächteten Vorgängern der Held *B.J Blazkowicz*. 

Nachdem der heroische OSA (Office for Secret Actions)-Agent Zerstörung und Chaos über die "Achsenmächte" und die Nazi-Welteroberungspläne gebracht hat, haben die natürlich nicht geschlafen und ihre Hausaufgaben bezüglich ihrer Leidenschaft für das Okkulte gemacht.

Dabei konzentrieren sich die Mächte des Bösen nun auf eine mysteriöse Energiequelle, deren Kapazität unbegrenzt scheint, und "Schwarze Sonne" genannt wird".

Diese mächtige Energiequelle wird von einer Dimension blockiert die am Gipfel unserer bekannten Realität lauert, und einen Puffer zwischen der Welt und der gigantischen Kraft der Sonne bildet.

Natürlich basteln die Achsenmächte schon fieberhaft an einer neuen Waffe, die diese ungeheure Energiequelle anzuzapfen vermag.

An dieser Stelle tritt B.J Blazkowicz auf den Plan, um die Nazi-Kriegsmaschinerie noch im Keim zu ersticken und den Nazis wieder einmal kräftig in den Allerwertesten zu treten.

Die Story dreht sich im wesentlichen darum, die Nazis daran zu hindern, diese Energiequelle anzuzapfen. 

Nachdem B.J. Blazkowicz einen bestimmten Gegenstand in seine Hände bekommt, hat er die Möglichkeit die noch fremde Dimension zu betreten und zu verlassen und kann sogar auf die dort vorhandenen Kräfte zugreifen...

Wie wir es von id software (dem eigentlichen Erfinder des "Ego-Shooter" und Raven Software gewohnt sind, wird dies mit Sicherheit wieder eine Ballerorgie der Extraklasse.

*Infos zum Erscheinungstermin* :

voraussichtliches Releasedatum für Deutschland ist atm der 21 August, anfangs war der 4 august für die USA vorgesehen. Das Spiel wurde von der USK ab 18 Jahren eingestuft, und gilt damit als Erwachsenenspiel.


​ 
Quelle: *Wolfenstein Release Date - PC*​ 

*Hinweise zu den Entwicklern und dem Publisher:*​ 
Entwickler von Wolfenstein sind Raven Software mit Sitz (immer noch) in Madison, Bundesstaat Wisconsin USA. 

Sie haben schon mehrere bekannte Titel entwickelt, wie z.b das sehr erfolgreiche Quake4. 

Raven Software arbeiten meistens mit Software, die von id software entwickelt wird, oder in Zusammenarbeit mit id software entsteht.

Derzeitiger und wohl sicherer Publisher ist Activision. 

Der aktuelle Bestellpreis ist laut geizhals @ EU 49,95 Wolfenstein (PC) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU

Für nur 44,45 Euro kann man es auch bei wolfenstein-city.4players.de vorbestellen.


*Zu den Technikdetails: *​ 

Das Grafikgerüst von Wolfenstein wird von der etwas betagten, aber immer noch ansehnlichen id Tech4 Engine verkörpert. 

Diese Engine wurde schon für DOOM3 von id eingesetzt, jedoch wurde das Programm für Wolfenstein nochmals mit neuem code versehen und kräftig aufpoliert.

Obwohl die id tech4 Engine schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, bietet sie immer noch ein einzigartiges Beleuchtungsmodell, gelungene Schatten und durch den Mega Texture Code sind extrem detaillierte "Terrain" Level-details möglich. 

*Die minimalen Hardware-Voraussetzungen sind wie folgt* *:*​ 
Microsoft Windows XP or Windows Vista (Windows 95/98/ME/2000 are unsupported)
?Microsoft DirectX 9.0c (included & required for Windows XP & Vista)


*Hardware Requirements:*​ 
?
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 3.2 GHz or AMD Athlon(TM) 64 3400+ processor
RAM: 1GB RAM
Video Card: 256MB NVIDIA Geforce 6800 GT or ATI Radeon X800
Sound Card: 100% DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card
HDD Space: 8GB (Plus an additional 800MB for Windows swap file)
Media: 100% Microsoft Windows compatible DVD-ROM drive
Internet: Broadband connection and service required for multiplayer


Quelle: *http://www.derquaker.com/?p=3664*​ 

Neue Informationen zum Spiel werden natürlich so schnell wie möglich hier im Thread hochgeladen, natürlich dürfen alle interessierten User auch News und Infos zum Game hier posten. 

Also : der Countdown läuft, fangt schon mal an, eure Waffen zu schmieren.

Grüsse

euer e-freak


----------



## Rizzard (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wichtig : [Sammelthread] Wolfenstein 2009*



e-freak1 schrieb:


> Dennoch wurde Wolfenstein in Deutschland nicht indiziert, jedoch wurde das Game *beschnitten* und hat eine *USK ab 18* Einstufung bekommen.



Beschnitten ?


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Juli 2009)

Nun zu den Waffen im Spiel : ich hab bis jetzt noch keine vernünftige Liste der verfügbaren Waffen gefunden, neu ist auf jeden Fall die "Particle Cannon", bestimmt ein nettes Spielzeug 

​ 
Ob alle Waffen aus RTCW weiterhin eingesetzt werden, oder ob man zu ganz neuen Modellen greift, ist noch nicht bekannt. 


Hier mal eine Liste der verfügbaren Waffen aus *RTCW* :

*Pistolen*
Die Luger (*9mm*) und ist nur für den Nahbereich, trotzdem auch da nicht sonderlich effektiv. Mit der *.45er* ist es etwas besser, besonders bei 2 Stück (alternativer Modus) kann man damit schon etwas ausrichten.
*MP 40*
Diese *9mm*-Maschinenpistole hat zwar eine relativ niedrige Schußgeschwindigkeit, ist aber bei "ungeschützten" Gegnern wirkungsvoll.
*Thompson*
Leider bekommt man für dieses effektive, vollautomatische Teil (*cal.45*) so gut wie nie Munitionsnachschub, am besten für Notfälle aufheben.
*Stan*
Diese *9mm*-Maschinenpistole ist äußerst wirkungsvoll, durch ihre hohe Feuergeschwindigkeit. So wird sie aber sehr schnell heiß und man muß kurz warten, bis man sie wieder benutzen kann, am besten nur mit kurzen Feuerstößen...
*Mauser*
Dieses Gewehr ist sehr effektiv, sollte man aber am besten mit Zieloptik auf größere Distanzen einsetzen, das Teil putzt mit max. 2 Schuß (*7,92mm*) alle Standardgegner weg.
*M1S*
Die Snooper hat eine Infrarot-Zieleinrichtung und einen Schalldämpfer und ist für Spezialanwendungen gedacht, da man nur wenig Munition (*cal.30*=7,62mm) zur Verfügung hat.
*FG42*
Dieses Fallschirmjägergewehr ist vollautomatisch mit niedriger Schußfrequenz aber relativ hoher Durchschlagskraft. Da die gleiche Munition (*7,92mm*) wie für die Mauser verwendet wird, ist auch für Nachschub gesorgt.
*Granaten*
Mit den diversen Granaten kann man auch Leute um die Ecke ausschalten. Beim Dynamit kann man die Dauer des Zeitzünders (Fire gedrückt halten) einstellen. Auch andere Granaten kann man so länger in der Hand halten.
*Panzerfaust*
Vor allem um die großen Gegner auszuschalten... sehr effektiv aber langsam.
*Giftspritze*
Dieses Hochgeschwindigkeits-MG (*12,7mm*) dient zum Vernichten der Supersoldaten und anderer Endgegner. Seine Zerstörungkraft resultiert aus den enormen Schußgeschwindigkeit. Sie hat aber eine nicht unwesentliche Anlaufzeit. Auch erwärmt sie sich und ist nur auf kurze und mittlere Distanzen sinnvoll.
*Flammenwerfer*
Damit lassen sich vor allem Zombies leicht vernichten, indem man sie einfach nur kurz anzündet und wartet. Sind sie niedergebrannt muß man sie trotzdem mit einer Schußwaffe vernichten.
*Teslagewehr*
Diese EM-Waffe schießt mit Elektroblitzen und dient vor allem zum Schwächen der Großgegner, sowie dem Töten und Fernhalten von Zombiehorden.

Raven Software haben sich da bestimmt was einfallen lassen, und werden sicher die ein oder andere Neuheit hinzufügen, man darf also gespannt sein.

Ein Update der neuen Waffen folgt so schnell wie möglich. 

Grüsse


----------



## Conan (31. Juli 2009)

Das könnte wirklich was werden das neue Wolfenstein. Nur hier zu Lande werde ich es nicht kaufen.
Sind irgend welche Vorteile für PC Gamer bekannt ?


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. Juli 2009)

Ob, und welche Vorteile es gegenüber den Konsolenversionen geben wird, ist mir noch nicht bekannt.

Ziemlich sicher ist aber, dass auf dem PC ne wesentlich bessere Optik und höhere Auflösungen möglich sind.

Mal abwarten, ob es vielleicht auch ne Demo gibt.

Grüsse


----------



## Conan (31. Juli 2009)

Hoffentlich wird es kein Konsolenport wo die Sicht-Perspektive wie durch ein Vergrößerungsglas wirkt. Und ich hoff ich kann jederzeit ein Savegame machen.
Auf der Wolfenstein Stage Demo sieht man, dass selbst die Programmierer nicht mit Gamepad richtig zielen können 
Die Texturen sehen scharf aus  Die Zeitlupe wird auch effektvoll eingeleitet.


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. August 2009)

Mit Maus und Tastatur sollte es sich imo am besten spielen, auch mit den Savegames wirds wohl keine Probleme geben.

Die auf der Stage-demo gezeigte XBox360 Optik ist noch nichts im Vergleich zu dem, was mit aktuellen PC's möglich ist, da dürften Texturen und co noch um ne ganze Ecke knackiger aussehen.

Grüsse


----------



## Galford (1. August 2009)

Also wenn man hier schon so genau ist und man nur über die deutsche Version reden darf, solltest du den Link zur E3 Stage Demo aber rausnehmen, denn es sind Hakenkreuze zu sehen. Darum verlinke ich auch nicht auf die vier Animationstrailer die die Geschichte der Vorgänger zusammenfassen.


----------



## riedochs (1. August 2009)

> - *hier im Thread werden keine Bilder einer Uncut-Version des Spiels hochgeladen und es wird auch nicht über den Inhalt einer Uncut-Version diskutiert*.
> 
> *Jeder Verstoss gegen diese Regelung wird sofort mit einer roten Karte geahndet !!*



Dann brauchen wir wohl einen Fred fuer die Import Versionen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. August 2009)

Ob daraus was wird ? 

Es müssen ja nicht immer Körperteile en Masse rumfliegen und Fuderweise "αἷμα" fliessen. 

Grüsse


----------



## Klutten (2. August 2009)

Durch die FSK18-Einstufung und die Zusage deinerseits, die strengen Regeln in Deutschland und diesem Forum einzuhalten sprach anfänglich nichts gegen diesen Thread. Nun verlinkst du aber doch ein Video, das verfassungswidrige Symbole zeigt.

So Leid es mir tut, aber wenn du dieses nicht sofort entfernst, ist hier Schluss bevor es richtig los geht. Eine weitere Chance wird es nicht geben.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. August 2009)

keine Aufregung hier zu später Stunde , 

ich habe die Stage Demo entfernt, mir war das Detail entgangen, war wohl keine Absicht, danke für den Hinweis.

Dass der Thread nur überleben kann, wenn die FSK-18 Einstufung respektiert wird, war ja von Anfang an klar. 

Grüsse


----------



## Conan (2. August 2009)

Galford schrieb:


> Also wenn man hier schon so genau ist und man nur über die deutsche Version reden darf, solltest du den Link zur E3 Stage Demo aber rausnehmen, denn es sind Hakenkreuze zu sehen. Darum verlinke ich auch nicht auf die vier Animationstrailer die die Geschichte der Vorgänger zusammenfassen.



Macht keinen Sinn über dieses Spiel hier weiter zu Diskutieren!


----------



## riedochs (2. August 2009)

Conan schrieb:


> Macht keinen Sinn über dieses Spiel hier weiter zu Diskutieren!



So hart wuerde ich das jetzt nicht sehen. Man muss sich eben an die regeln halten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Dann brauchen wir wohl einen Fred fuer die Import Versionen.


 
Wo denn, im Gulli Board? 



Conan schrieb:


> Macht keinen Sinn über dieses Spiel hier weiter zu Diskutieren!


 
Wieso nicht, erstmal gehts doch darum, wie gut das Spiel überhaupt läuft.
Wann kommt es nochmal raus?
6. August, oder?
Hmm, dann sollte ich es etwas früher bekommen, ich mag nächlich keinen beschnittenen Spiele (), ich habs mir in den Staaten bestellt.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. August 2009)

Conan schrieb:


> Macht keinen Sinn über dieses Spiel hier weiter zu Diskutieren!


 
 Wieso nicht ? Weil es geschnitten ist ??



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso nicht, erstmal gehts doch darum, wie gut das Spiel überhaupt läuft


 
seh ich auch so.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wann kommt es nochmal raus?


 
Geplant waren der 4 august für die USA und der 6für Europa, Activion hat den Release aber um 2 wochen nach vorne verschoben, nun kommts am 21 August für EU raus.

Grüsse


----------



## eVoX (2. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, dann sollte ich es etwas früher bekommen, ich mag nächlich keinen beschnittenen Spiele (), ich habs mir in den Staaten bestellt.



Was bezahlst du insgesammt?


----------



## kmf (16. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Dann brauchen wir wohl einen Fred fuer die Import Versionen.


Aber schleunigst. Habs nämlich grad bestellt.


----------



## Rizzard (16. August 2009)

Wieso, seine Erfahrungen mit dem Spiel kann man hier genau so gut austauschen


----------



## riedochs (17. August 2009)

Es ist generell schwierig mit dem Spiel. Es ist wiedereinmal zu befuerchten das es so sein wird wie bei Quake 4. Das wird man aber erst sehen wenn es draussen ist.


----------



## xyxoo (17. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Es ist generell schwierig mit dem Spiel. Es ist wiedereinmal zu befuerchten das es so sein wird wie bei Quake 4. Das wird man aber erst sehen wenn es draussen ist.



Habe Quake 4 nicht gespielt, was ist den damit gewesen?
Wie auch immer, habe Wolfenstein im Nachbarland bestellt und bin schon gespannt darauf.


----------



## riedochs (19. August 2009)

Quake 4 wurd ein Deutschland total geschnitten, auch die Videosequenzen. Was zur Folge hatte, das deutsche Versionen online nur auf entsprechenden Server gespielt wurden. Die ungeschnittetenen hingegen konnten auf allen Servern spielen.


----------



## riedochs (20. August 2009)

So, meins ist seit gestern aus England unterwegs. Das Wochenende könnte gerettet sein.


----------



## kmf (20. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> So, meins ist seit gestern aus England unterwegs. Das Wochenende könnte gerettet sein.


Meines auch. Aber am Wochenende hab ich wegen eines Bike-Events leider keine Zeit dafür.


----------



## onkel walter (20. August 2009)

wo habt ihr 2 denn geordert?
amazon.co.uk??


----------



## uss-voyager (20. August 2009)

braucht die post von österreich länger als ein tag?


----------



## Nucleus (20. August 2009)

Wenn Ihr wollt, dass der Thread überlebt, solltet Ihr Euch nicht über den Import unterhalten.

Der ist nämlich illegal


----------



## kmf (20. August 2009)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr wollt, dass der Thread überlebt, solltet Ihr Euch nicht über den Import unterhalten.
> 
> Der ist nämlich illegal


Blödsinn, was ist an einem Import illegal?

Ich habs hier bestellt: GAME.co.uk - Buy video games, consoles and accessories with free UK delivery - GAME.co.uk

Übrigens - man sollte sich beeilen, wenn man's noch bestellen will. Die Pre-order gilt nur noch heute. Da bekommt man neben einem Rabatt noch einen speziellen In-Game Gegenstand zum kostenlosen Download.


----------



## Nucleus (20. August 2009)

Dass es ohne verfassungsfeindliche Symbole auf den deutschen Markt kommt hat einen Grund.

Der Import verstößt gegen dieses Verbeitungsverbot.

Stand auch in der PC Action, wenn Du mir nicht glaubst


----------



## riedochs (20. August 2009)

onkel walter schrieb:


> wo habt ihr 2 denn geordert?
> amazon.co.uk??




Ich habe hier geordert: Gameplay » Buy Cheap Video Games and Consoles + Free UK Delivery

Kaufe eigentlich inzwischen nur da.


----------



## kmf (20. August 2009)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Dass es ohne verfassungsfeindliche Symbole auf den deutschen Markt kommt hat einen Grund.
> 
> Der Import verstößt gegen dieses Verbeitungsverbot.
> 
> Stand auch in der PC Action, wenn Du mir nicht glaubst


Verfassungsfeindlich? - Wow! Muss ich jetzt auch noch mit einer Beschlagnahmung rechnen? 

Wieviele haben sich Call of Duty: World at War aus England besorgt? Ungeschnitten und unbeschlagnahmt vom Zoll. Weil dort gibt es auch alle Naziembleme und auch den Zombi-Modus.


----------



## Nucleus (20. August 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Verfassungsfeindlich? - Wow! Muss ich jetzt auch noch mit einer Beschlagnahmung rechnen?



Das weiß ich nicht, jedoch ist es unwahrscheinlich.
Die deutsche Version wurde geprüft und für gut befunden. Aber eben ohne verfassungsfeindliche Symbole.



kmf schrieb:


> Wieviele haben sich Call of Duty: World at War aus England besorgt? Ungeschnitten und unbeschlagnahmt vom Zoll. Weil dort gibt es auch alle Naziembleme und auch den Zombi-Modus.



Viele haben das getan - die Meisten jedoch wahrscheinlich aus England oder Österreich, wo es dank EU-Mitgliedschaft keine Binnenzollkontrollen gibt 

Bevor wir uns falsch verstehen: ich warte auch auf mein Wolfenstein 
Ich wollte Euch nur klarmachen, dass der Thread evtl. unter dieser Diskussion leiden könnte...


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. August 2009)

Nein, ihr dürft es nicht importieren.
Ich glaube nicht mal, dass hier die entsprechenden Links erwünscht sind.

PS: Grüße aus Österreich.


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. August 2009)

Solange keine Bilder aus Import-Versionen hochgeladen und keine Links zu Import-Uncut-Versionen(inklusive Video's etc ) verlinkt werden, ist alles in Ordnung.

Postings und Diskussionen zum Erwerb und Spielen aller Import-Versionen sind eigentlich auch nicht erwünscht. 

Dies soll nun mal der Thread der in DE erhältlichen Version sein, und alle präventiven Massnahmen und Regeln zum Erhalt des Thread's wurden, glaube Ich, deutlich genug dargestellt.

Bitte haltet Euch daran, dann bleibt der Thread auch erhalten.

Ich persönlich werde mir auch die deutsche Version des Spiels holen, und das, obwohl ich hier in Luxemburg zugriff auf Versionen aus 6 verschiedenen Ländern habe, US, UK, DE, BE, NL und FR.  

Grüsse


----------



## riedochs (20. August 2009)

Bei Screenshots aus der ungeschnittenen sollte man einfach nur auf etwaige Symbole achten, ansonsten sehe ich da kein Problem.

Ich drueck mal den Meldebutton, die Mods sollten da Auskunft drueber geben koennen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. August 2009)

Wenn ein Screenshot in keiner Form Inhalte umfasst, die in der deutschen Version nicht enthalten bzw. abgeändert worden sind - also inhaltsgleich mit der USK18-Version ist - sollte es keine Probleme geben. Dies betrifft vor allem einschlägige Zeichen und Gewaltdarstellungen.


----------



## riedochs (20. August 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wenn ein Screenshot in keiner Form Inhalte umfasst, die in der deutschen Version nicht enthalten bzw. abgeändert worden sind - also inhaltsgleich mit der USK18-Version ist - sollte es keine Probleme geben. Dies betrifft vor allem einschlägige Zeichen und Gewaltdarstellungen.



Danke fuer die Info.


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. August 2009)

@ PCGH_Stephan :

Dank dir 

Eigentlich sollte jedem klar sein, welche Bilder nicht hier reingehören, es steht ja auch schon am Anfang des Thread's, dass es hier um die DE Version geht. 

Ich habe nun den Text der Regelung so geändert, dass jeder versteht, dass es beim Verbot nur um die verfassungswidrigen Symbole und alle sonstigen Features der Uncutversionen geht. 

Klarer geht's definitif nicht mehr. 

Grüsse


----------



## msix38 (20. August 2009)

nice work


----------



## GuiY2k (20. August 2009)

Wie ich solchen Zensur / Überwachungs / Bevormundungs bzw. alles muss einem vorgeschrieben werden - Dreck hasse...

Es gibt ja viele Wege, dem ganzen Zensurgedöns aus dem Weg zu gehen....diese kennen sicherlich alle hier...

Wenn ich ein Game spiele, dann so wie es auch ursprünglich programmiert wurde, uncut mit allem was dazu gehört....der englischen Sprache bin ich auch mächtig....und nicht wie es eine EU oder sonst jemand einem vorschreiben möchte und gerne hätte...bald muss man um Erlaubnis fragen, ob man sich überhaupt ein PC zum Spielen zulegen "darf"...

Ich bin mehr als 3x7 alt und kann denke ich selbst entscheiden, ob ich Splätter uncut Versionen spiele / spielen "darf", oder nicht. Wenn ich zur Videothek geh, krieg ich auch Splätterfilme o mass, dort zeigen die das Gleiche, wenn nicht noch schlimmer... und die darf ich schließlich auch ab 21 Jahren mir holen gehen...ich seh da kein Unterschied zu den Games.. ob das nun Wolfenstein, COD, Necrovision, Quake oder sonstwas ist...das ist meine Meinung zu dem "gecutteten" Mist...


----------



## rebel4life (20. August 2009)

Die Installation braucht mir zu lang. -.-

Naja, auch egal, der Patch dauert noch ein wenig.


----------



## rebel4life (21. August 2009)

So, jetzt ist es installiert, braucht aber Leistung ohne Ende. Meine 9300M GS reicht gerade mal für flüssiges spielen in 960x*, bei 1280x800 macht sie schon arg schlapp, hoffentlich läuft es mit der 7800GT zu Hause besser.


----------



## uss-voyager (21. August 2009)

puh von 23:13 bis 10:49 ist aber echt eine lange instalations zeit


----------



## rebel4life (21. August 2009)

Hab die Installation gestern Abend abgebrochen, die 5400RPM Festplatten sind da halt doch ein wenig zu lahm.


----------



## Conan (21. August 2009)

Die Installation hat bei mir ein paar Minuten gedauert. Das Game läuft flüssig bei mir in FullHD aber entsprechend schlecht sieht die Grafik trotz "Hoch" Einstellung aus. Fühlt sich an wie ein Konsolenport 
Die ersten Minuten vom Gameplay sind wie bei CoD. Cool ist die spielerei mit der Schwerkraft am Anfang. Hoffentlich kommt noch "mehr", wenn ich es weiter zocke.


----------



## rebel4life (21. August 2009)

Wo werden die Spielstände gespeichert? Will die vom Laptop aufm PC kopieren...


----------



## Conan (21. August 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Wo werden die Spielstände gespeichert? Will die vom Laptop aufm PC kopieren...



Bei Windows 7 (Vista wird ähnlich sein) unter:
C:\Users\Benutzername\AppData\Local\id Software\WolfSP\base\savegames

Um dieses Verzeichnis im Explorer zu sehen, muss man sich die versteckten Ordner anzeigen lassen.

Edit:

Die Welt von Wolfenstein ist nicht nachvollziehbar. Man kämpft sich durch die Stadt und knallt auf dem Hin- und Rückweg, von irgend einer Mission, Gegner ab. Dabei sind die Verbündeten nur "eine Wand" weiter und haben da ihr Versteck. Einmal hab ich viele Gegner ausgeschaltet und um die Ecke ist ein Versteck und der Verbündete steht da schön cool, obwohl der letzte Gegner vor seinen Augen stand. Eine KI hat das Game praktisch garnicht.


----------



## xyxoo (22. August 2009)

Hallo
Habe mal eine Frage zu Wolfenstein.  Habe das Spiel Installiert und bei der Installation ist mir aufgefallen das ich kein Code eingeben muss obwohl auf der Rückseite des Hefts ein 20 stelliger Code abgedruckt ist. Habe das Spiel aus einem Online Shop gekauft und es ist ein Legales Originales Wolfenstein .
Spielen kann ich es auch, ohne Beanstandung.
Wie kann es sein das es so ist? Bis jetzt musste ich immer einen Code eingeben.


----------



## rebel4life (22. August 2009)

Den Key wirst du für den Multiplayermodus brauchen.


----------



## Holdrio (22. August 2009)

Eine unzensierte deutsche Version für AT/CH wie bei Fallout 3 gibts dann also gar nicht, stimmt das?
Wunderte mich nur, weil die deutsche Version bei meinem (schweizer) Händler hier sogar noch teurer ist als die englische uncut , aber die deutsche hat auch das rote "USK 18" der D Version drauf.
Huch, der zerschnippelte D Zensurkäse sogar teurer als die englische Uncut, das ist auch mal lustig...., hab aus Kostengründen dann halt grummelnd die englische genommen. 



rebel4life schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist es installiert, braucht aber Leistung ohne Ende. Meine 9300M GS reicht gerade mal für flüssiges spielen in 960x*,



Eeehm, was erwartest du denn von einer 9300M GS, installier da besser nicht wirkliche Leistungsfresser. 
Wolfenstein ist im Gegenteil, bin zwar noch nicht weit, im Vergleich zu anderen Games sogar richtig bescheiden, gilt ja leider auch für die Grafik selber eigentlich und auch nix mit AA.
Mir gefällts trotzdem, erinnert an alte Zeiten mit dem Vorgänger vor Jahren, auch optisch fast etwas durch die Spargrafik.


----------



## xyxoo (22. August 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Den Key wirst du für den Multiplayermodus brauchen.


OK Aber überhaupt SP spielen zu können, muss man es Installieren und das geht doch nur wenn man den Code eingibt. Ist bislang immer so gewesen wenn ich mich nicht schwer irre.


----------



## Rizzard (22. August 2009)

Den Code brauchst du wirklich nur für den MP. Für den SP war er bei mir auch nicht von Nöten.


----------



## rebel4life (22. August 2009)

Ich musste keinen Key eingeben. Komisch. MP hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, will es jetzt erst mal so durchspielen.


----------



## xyxoo (22. August 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Den Code brauchst du wirklich nur für den MP. Für den SP war er bei mir auch nicht von Nöten.


Alles klar, ist aber trotzdem seltsam. Na ja Hauptsache es läuft, wie ist es im MP?


----------



## Rizzard (22. August 2009)

xyxoo schrieb:


> Alles klar, ist aber trotzdem seltsam. Na ja Hauptsache es läuft, wie ist es im MP?



Sobald du in den MP Modus gehst, wirst automatisch gleich danach gefragt.


----------



## xyxoo (22. August 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Sobald du in den MP Modus gehst, wirst automatisch gleich danach gefragt.


Ich meinte ob es gut ist in MP , werde es erst in SP durchspielen. Aber mal so neben bei, glaube es kann etwas dauern da ich dieses Spiel  nicht gerade fesselnd  finde. OK es schaut ganz gut aus mit dem vielen Blut und dem Splatter, oder wie es heist. Aber das es mich fesselt ist ganz weit davon entfernt. Werde es ja noch sehen ob es besser wird, nur in " in Straßen herumzulaufen ist ziemlich öde.


----------



## Holdrio (22. August 2009)

Ich finds goil obwohl die Grafik ******** ist, haben die aus Versehen die Engine des Vorgänger eingebaut? 
Läuft dafür sicher auch auf schwachen PCs noch superflüssig.

Aber die Grafik von gestern passt irgendwie auch gut zum Retrofeeling dieses Games, alles irgendwie old school, aber gar nicht mal schlecht gemacht.
Kranke Story, bisschen Waffen aufrüsten im Laden, paar Nazis killen und mit schrägen Extrafähigkeiten spielen, bis jetzt wirklich spassig.

Richtig nervig ist nur wie die ganzen Nazis englisch sprechen und rumschreien, das stört die WW2 Atmosphäre doch sehr.
Deutsche Synchro für die hätte dafür viel mehr gebracht als Hakenkreuzfahnen an jede Hausecke zu hängen.
Bei früheren MoH Teilen war das viel cooler gemacht mit deutschen Sprechern für die Nazis.


----------



## riedochs (22. August 2009)

Wolfenstein basiert auf der Doom3 oder Quake 4 Engine, sprich nix neues. Bin leider heute nur zum installieren gekommen. Werde es morgen frueh nach der Arbeit antesten.


----------



## rebel4life (23. August 2009)

Mal ne Frage:

Man muss ja zur Burg/Schloss um da eine zu retten, jetzt hab ich das Problem, dass ich durch ein "Schleierloch" in der Wand muss, der Bildschirm aber grau ist, ich kann das "Störgerät" jedoch einfach nicht finden.


----------



## riedochs (23. August 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Screenshots:

Man sieht teilweise doch deutlich das die Engine schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vom Gameplay hätte ich mir teilweise auch mehr erwartet.


----------



## Holdrio (23. August 2009)

Uuups, und schon der erste mit Hakenkreuzscreenshots (mittleres Bild), wenn das mal nicht Haue gibt. 
Hier mal zwei aus der unzensierten an denen garantiert niemand was zu meckern haben wird, absolut gewaltfrei! 

Edit: Oh gerade das zum Thema AA gefunden, super!!!


----------



## riedochs (23. August 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Uuups, und schon der erste mit Hakenkreuzscreenshots (mittleres Bild), wenn das mal nicht Haue gibt.



Hatte ich übersehen. Jetzt dürfte es kein Problem mehr sein.


----------



## STSLeon (23. August 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Man muss ja zur Burg/Schloss um da eine zu retten, jetzt hab ich das Problem, dass ich durch ein "Schleierloch" in der Wand muss, der Bildschirm aber grau ist, ich kann das "Störgerät" jedoch einfach nicht finden.



Ganz hinten im Burghof, in einer kleinen Nische in der Mauer steckt das blöde Ding. 

Hätte mir von dem Spiel mehr erwartet. Ist doch sehr 0815. Wobei ich die Idee mit der "frei" begehbaren Stadt sehr gut finde. Sie hätten nur mehr draus machen müssen.


----------



## rebel4life (23. August 2009)

Habs vorhin schon gefunden, trotzdem danke.

Jetzt häng ich ein wenig bei der Geistkönigin...


----------



## xyxoo (23. August 2009)

Hätte mir von dem Spiel mehr erwartet. Ist doch sehr 0815. Wobei ich die Idee mit der "frei" begehbaren Stadt sehr gut finde. Sie hätten nur mehr draus machen müssen.[/QUOTE]

Sehe ich auch so, wenigstens entschädigen die Wunden die man einen zufügen kann. Hat auch etwas wenn der Kopf auf einmal ab ist und 5 Liter Blut raus spritzt.


----------



## DoomHeidi (24. August 2009)

Lohnt sich das Game?


----------



## riedochs (24. August 2009)

Bedingt schon. Allerdings würde ich dafür keine 50 Euro bezahlen.


----------



## DoomHeidi (24. August 2009)

Habs mir schon irgendwie gedacht. Was ich bis jetzt gesehn habe sah nicht vielversprechend aus.


----------



## STSLeon (24. August 2009)

50€ ist es nicht wert, spielerisch und grafisch ist es einfach veraltet. Wenn du es irgendwann günstig aus der Krabbelkiste ziehen kannst, wäre es einen Versuch wert


----------



## kmf (24. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> [...]
> Man sieht teilweise doch deutlich das die Engine schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat: [...]
> 
> Vom Gameplay hätte ich mir teilweise auch mehr erwartet.


Scheiß egal, Hauptsache Fun. 

Gut der Hammer ist es nicht. Meine Erwartenshaltung war eh net so hoch geschraubt. Von daher bin ich auch net mal enttäuscht.


----------



## Justin Bieber (25. August 2009)

brauche mal hilfe bitte

ich bin beim flugplatz im hangar und soll die tussi besiegen die in dieser anlage steckt(sieht aus wie das ding aus der kriche nur das man bei der version im hangar die rotierneden ringe nicht kaputtmachen kann)

die schckt immer einen naziemutant der feurbälle spuckt  wenn ich dann die 3 maschinen zerstört hab schickt die dann 3 von denen auf einmal und ich weiß net was ich nun kaputtmachen muss

wegen den 3 viecherna uf einmal bin ich eh nach 10 sec tot

bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus auf antworten


----------



## Conan (26. August 2009)

StormraidR schrieb:


> brauche mal hilfe bitte
> 
> ich bin beim flugplatz im hangar und soll die tussi besiegen die in dieser anlage steckt(sieht aus wie das ding aus der kriche nur das man bei der version im hangar die rotierneden ringe nicht kaputtmachen kann)
> 
> ...



Die drei Generatoren als erstes zerstören, dann springt die "Tussi" aus diesen drei schwebenden Kreisen und dann Sie ebenfalls erledigen. Solange "Sie" lebt, spawnen diese Rot+Grün-Gegner, die man nebenbei ausschalten muss. Das Amulet hilft hier mit dem "Verstärken" (Taste 2). Habe hier auch einige Anläufe gebraucht. Der Checkpoint ist zu weit weg, man muss immer durch die ganze Halle laufen.


----------



## Justin Bieber (26. August 2009)

danke vielmals

werde ich sofort ausprobieren

Edit: Habs durchgezockt


----------



## Frau_Kalinke (26. August 2009)

Hallo,
wie bist Du denn zu dem Hanger/in gekommen. Stehe wie doof davor, finde aber keinen Weg dahin. Da stehen drei so beknackte Schildgeschützte Waffen im Weg. Renne rum, finde aber nichts, kann mir jemand helfen???
Gruss Frau_Kalinke


----------



## JimBeam (26. August 2009)

Taste 2 also den Verstärker anschalten, dann kannst du die MGs zerstören. Hab da auch eine Weile gebraucht.


----------



## Frau_Kalinke (26. August 2009)

THX, war ne schwere Geburt


----------



## Justin Bieber (26. August 2009)

zum thema schwarze sonne

das ist nicht erfunden da giebt es wirklich was 

die nazis hatten in der wewelsburg (bei büren im stadkreis paderborn)

der ss führer Heinrich H. pachtete die burg

im einem turm der burg exstiert dieses symbol wirklich hier mal ein auszug aus wiki:

"Ein großflächiges dunkelgrünes Ornament in Gestalt eines Sonnenrades im Marmorboden des Obergruppenführersaales wird heute als Schwarze Sonne in rechtsextremen Kreisen und in der Esoterik verehrt."

könnte dass das reale vorbild für das fiktive schloss im neuen wolfenstein sein oder auch das vorbild für castle wolfenstein (falls das schloss im neuen wolfenstein nicht auch das castle wolfenstein sein soll)


hier mal ein bild von der "schwarzen sonne"
http://www.hippeuropeantours.com/wewelsburg_dungeon.JPG


----------



## JimBeam (26. August 2009)

ja da liegst du gar nich so falsch, siehe auch dem wiki Artikel zu RTCW unter historischer Hintergrund.


----------



## Justin Bieber (26. August 2009)

in medal of honor underground muss mann bei einer mission auch in die wewelsburg


falls das spiel hier ü-haupt einer kennt war noch aus ps1 zeiten


----------



## Conan (27. August 2009)

StormraidR schrieb:


> in medal of honor underground muss mann bei einer mission auch in die wewelsburg
> 
> 
> falls das spiel hier ü-haupt einer kennt war noch aus ps1 zeiten



Ich kenn das Game aber kann mich an den Inhalt nicht mehr ganz erinnern. Weiß noch, dass man dem Feind die Helme runter schießen konnte...war damals neu 

Das mit der Wewelsburg in beiden spielen wusste ich bis jetzt nicht. Hab mal wieder was gelernt


----------



## Holdrio (27. August 2009)

Eeehm, ist ne Frage nach der Textsprache bei der englischen Version hier auch schon tabu?
Leider habe ich trotz Uncutgame dort in den Untertiteln und vor allem den ganzen Dokumenten die gleiche total verzensurierte deutsche Version mit dem ganzen Alphawolf, Omegawolf usw  Quatsch. 

Es gab doch gar keine Wahlmöglichkeit bei der Installation, geht das automatisch je nach Windowssprache? 

Besonders nervig weil die englischen Texte doch drin wären in dieser Version, weiss jemand wie aktivieren?
Falls doch nicht erwünscht hier hoffe ich auf ne erhellende PM.


----------



## rebel4life (27. August 2009)

Es kann schon sein, dass es nach dem OS geht, denn bei mir ist das ziemlich verwirrend - unter Vista aufm Laptop (englische Version) ist das Spiel (Menü, Texte) auf Deutsch, bei meinem normalen PC (Win XP, englisch) ist es dann komplett auf Englisch.


----------



## Justin Bieber (27. August 2009)

Conan schrieb:


> Ich kenn das Game aber kann mich an den Inhalt nicht mehr ganz erinnern. Weiß noch, dass man dem Feind die Helme runter schießen konnte...war damals neu
> 
> Das mit der Wewelsburg in beiden spielen wusste ich bis jetzt nicht. Hab mal wieder was gelernt




ich erinner mich noch so gut dran da ich es damals ca. 1000 mal durchgezockt hab

es ging um eine  verrückten general der sich für könig arthus und siene generäle für die ritter der tafelrunde hält

da kommen auch so typen in ritterrüstungen mit schwertern mit der armbrust sind die schnell tot aber mit dem stg-44 ...ohje und im letzten raum (im nordturm)

sieht man auch das ornament der schwarzen sonne (in medal of honor underground heißt der raum walhalla)


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. August 2009)

holdrio schrieb:


> eeehm, ist ne frage nach der textsprache bei der englischen version hier auch schon tabu?


 


e-freak1 schrieb:


> ​
> 
> 
> *Auch sollten Diskussionen und sonstige Postings zum inhalt der Uncut-Versionen wenn möglich vermieden werden.*


 
Wem das nicht zusagt, der kann ja einen "Uncut"-Thread eröffnen  

Mfg


----------



## Holdrio (27. August 2009)

Jaja ist ja gut, wenigstens können sich die D User dann ja damit trösten, dass auch Uncutspieler zumindest beim Text das gleiche traurige Schicksal erleiden.



rebel4life schrieb:


> Es kann schon sein, dass es nach dem OS geht, denn bei mir ist das ziemlich verwirrend - unter Vista aufm Laptop (englische Version) ist das Spiel (Menü, Texte) auf Deutsch, bei meinem normalen PC (Win XP, englisch) ist es dann komplett auf Englisch.



Hehe das Spiel selber hat auch übernatürliche Kräfte, jedenfalls unter Vista scheints so, wenn das sogar bei einem englischem Vista merkt es sitzt ein Deutschsprachiger davor. 
XP hätte ich sogar, aber deutsch halt.


----------



## Rizzard (27. August 2009)

Mir ist heut auch das erste mal aufgefallen, das sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad im Spiel doch ganz schön ändern kann. Erst läuft man stundenlang herum ohne auch nur einen "großen" Kratzer zu bekommen, später sterb ich gleich 3 mal innerhalb von 5 Minuten. Ich muss sagen, das bringt allerdings mal wieder n bischen Würze rein.

PS: Wie ich diese Stealth-Action Schlitzer hasse^^


----------



## rebel4life (27. August 2009)

Wobei man nicht sonderlich kritisch sein sollte bei den Beiträgen die die Uncut Version behandeln, denn die PCGH wird ja auch in Österreich verkauft, dort gibt es doch die ungeschnittene Version, oder? Der Verfasser eines Beitrags über die ungeschnittene Version kann also durchaus Österreicher sein.


----------



## Holdrio (27. August 2009)

...oder Schweizer, wir werden erst recht immer vergessen. *schmoll* 
Gar nix verboten hier, die Uncut war im Gegenteil sogar noch 10Fr. billiger!

Hat sich zum Glück erledigt, hab was gutes ergoogelt und tschüss Alphawolf dann.


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. August 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Wobei man nicht sonderlich kritisch sein sollte bei den Beiträgen die die Uncut Version behandeln, denn die PCGH wird ja auch in Österreich verkauft, dort gibt es doch die ungeschnittene Version, oder? Der Verfasser eines Beitrags über die ungeschnittene Version kann also durchaus Österreicher sein.


 
Es hat ja gar nix damit zu tu, dass die PCGH Print auch in Österreich verkauft wird, ich kaufe sie z.b in Luxemburg.  

Meiner Kenntnis nach wird auch in Österreich standardmässig die normale USK/18 Version verkauft, die Uncut muss man bestellen.

Also : Ausreden gibt's keine. 

Haltet euch bitte weiterhin an die Regeln. 

Hat ja bis jetzt gut geklappt.

Mfg


----------



## rebel4life (27. August 2009)

Bald kommen dann auch noch die Liechtensteiner und fühlen sich vernachlässigt.


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. August 2009)

Ich hatte schon mal erwähnt, dass ich hier in Luxusburg auf 5 verschiedene Version Zugriff habe, jedoch hab ich mir die deutsche USK/18 Version geholt, und gut.

Verfassungwidrige Symbole, Body-Dismemberment und massenweise Blut interessieren mich persönlich nicht im Geringsten. 

Es geht auch gut ohne.

Mfg


----------



## rebel4life (27. August 2009)

Finde ich auch. Wer das Spiel nur wegen den Hakenkreuzen kauft, der sollte sich mal Gedanken machen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. August 2009)

Genau das denke ich auch.


----------



## Holdrio (27. August 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon mal erwähnt, dass ich hier in Luxusburg auf 5 verschiedene Version Zugriff habe, jedoch hab ich mir die deutsche USK/18 Version geholt, und gut.
> Verfassungwidrige Symbole, Body-Dismemberment und massenweise Blut interessieren mich persönlich nicht im Geringsten.
> Es geht auch gut ohne.



Die völlig lächerlichen Texte von "Wölfen" usw überall stören dich dann offenbar auch nicht.

Die letzten zwei Punkte ok, wäre mir auch noch egal,  eine blutlose Version mit dafür richtigem AA hätte ich auch vorgezogen. 
Aber wenn ein Spiel schon in dieser Zeit spielt, Nazis nun mal die Gegner sind, wirkt es einfach total lächerlich wenn die nur mit albernen Wolfnamen vorkommen, kein einziges Hakenkreuz rumhängt usw.
Die ganzen Propagandaplakate, viele richtig witzig gemacht sogar, fehlen wohl auch nehme ich an.
Dann lieber gleich ein ganz anderes Game mit anderem Thema kaufen und spielen als so einen kastrierten Quark, ist ja etwa wie Fallout 3 mit Bären und Affen statt Amis und Chinesen. 

Extra bestellen musste ich übrigens nix hier in der Schweiz, hatte einfach beide im Angebot.


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. August 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Die völlig lächerlichen Texte von "Wölfen" usw überall stören dich dann offenbar auch nicht.



 nö 

Zu den Hakenkreuzen : meinentwegen könnte auch ein "Playboy-Bunny" auf den Fahnen zu sehen sein.....

Mfg


----------



## Rizzard (27. August 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> nö
> Zu den Hakenkreuzen : meinentwegen könnte auch ein "Playboy-Bunny" auf den Fahnen zu sehen sein.....



Das denk ich mir, dann wüsstes du nämlich....oh hier bin ich richtig


----------



## Nucleus (27. August 2009)

Und der vorige Teil hieß dann _Return To Playboy Mansion_ (RTPM)?


----------



## Holdrio (27. August 2009)

Mit dem Nude Mode für die Damen in RTCW war das gar nicht mehr so weit von RTPM weg. 



e-freak1 schrieb:


> Zu den Hakenkreuzen : meinentwegen könnte auch ein "Playboy-Bunny" auf den Fahnen zu sehen sein.....



Aaaaha, da kommen die geheimen Wünsche ans Tageslicht, interessant!


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. August 2009)

LOL 

Ihr habt mich entlarvt. 

Mfg


----------



## Conan (27. August 2009)

Ich möchte nicht auf das Pixelblut und die Symbole verzichten. Sonst können wir das Spiel gleich entstellen und alle Waffen aus dem Zweiten Weltkrieg ebenfalls verbannen. Es hat für mich einen besseren Unterhaltungswert und ich betone UNTERHALTUNG (nix mit politischem usw.).


----------



## riedochs (28. August 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> ...oder Schweizer, wir werden erst recht immer vergessen. *schmoll*
> Gar nix verboten hier, die Uncut war im Gegenteil sogar noch 10Fr. billiger!
> 
> Hat sich zum Glück erledigt, hab was gutes ergoogelt und tschüss Alphawolf dann.



Kannst du mir bitte das mal per PM schicken?


----------



## STSLeon (28. August 2009)

Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass auf den Tischen vom Widerstand alte 100 DM Scheine liegen? Böse Panne in der Recherche


----------



## Justin Bieber (28. August 2009)

hab ich auch schon gesehen

hab erst gedacht ich hab mich verguckt aber be genauerem hinsehen....


----------



## Holdrio (28. August 2009)

Die kommen eben aus der Paralleldimension! 
Historisch supergenau bei der irren und kranken Story wäre wohl auch etwas viel erwartet.

Den Test in der PCGames finde ich treffend, unterschreibe ich mitsamt den 85% auf jeden Fall!
Herrlich schräge Story und Ambiente, viele Gegner und Waffen mit diversem zum aufrüsten auch noch, offene Stadt als Abwechslung und alles nicht ganz linear, ist doch ein Topgame. 

Höchstens die altbackene Grafik und vor allem kein AA oder die englisch sprechenden Nazis sind klar Minuspunkte, aber alles in allem top und mir den Preis sicher wert. 
Aber so nebenbei, noch kein Nvidia Betatreiber gesichtet worden, der AA möglich macht? 



riedochs schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte das mal per PM schicken?



Erledigt.


----------



## Justin Bieber (28. August 2009)

gab es hier nicht einen thread wo steht wie AA trotzdem geht oder täusche ich mich??


edit:   Zurück zum Artikel: Wolfenstein (dt.): So aktivieren Sie Anti-Aliasing (Kantenglättung)


----------



## Holdrio (28. August 2009)

ja schon, aber der Einbruch auf diese Weise ist sehr heftig und irgendwie funzt das jedenfalls bei mir auch nicht so richtig.
AA geht schon, aber obwohl die FPS meist noch knapp über 30 FPS bleiben, wirkt das total ruckelig als ob es mit höchstens 20 laufen würde.


----------



## Justin Bieber (28. August 2009)

achso

sch*** engine


----------



## riedochs (29. August 2009)

Wie bekomme ich den Glatzkopf am Ende auf dem Zeppelin klein? Ich habe dem schon mein halbes Arsenal reingeballert.


----------



## rebel4life (29. August 2009)

Schau mal auf die Startseite von der normalen PCgames, da sind die Bossgegner erklärt.


----------



## JimBeam (29. August 2009)

Hat schonmal jemand den MP angetestet? Bin ich der einzige bei dem das nur rumlaggt? Egal auf welchem Server, hab nie Pings <300, und manchmal auch mal 5 sek. Standbild. 
Das ist doch kein Zustand, hoffe die patchen das bald.


----------



## Rizzard (29. August 2009)

Nun Standbild hatte ich zwar noch nie, aber laggy sind die Server wirklich. Mal abgesehen davon, find ich den MP ziemlich langweilig.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. August 2009)

Ist es beabsichtigt das das Spiel konstant auf 60fps läuft??
Kann man das umgehen?


----------



## Rizzard (29. August 2009)

Hört sich an, als hättest du Vsync im Spiel aktiviert.


----------



## Conan (29. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich den Glatzkopf am Ende auf dem Zeppelin klein? Ich habe dem schon mein halbes Arsenal reingeballert.



Jedes mal wenn der Typ einsackt, nach dem man ihn geschwächt hat, muss man zu ihm hin laufen und "Actionstaste" drücken 
Dann nimmt der B.J. ein Kristall aus seinem Medalion und zerstört damit das Medalion vom Gegner, Stück für Stück.
Das muss man 3-4 mal so machen, dann ist er platt


----------



## Holdrio (29. August 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Hört sich an, als hättest du Vsync im Spiel aktiviert.



Ne ist normal und bleibt auch ohne Vsync bei max. 60FPS.
Aber wozu braucht man überhaupt mehr?


----------



## Galford (29. August 2009)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Ist es beabsichtigt das das Spiel konstant auf 60fps läuft??
> Kann man das umgehen?


 
Ja, bei Wolfenstein ist das von Raven Software beabsichtigt.

PCGH schreibt dazu:
"An dieser Stelle noch die Anmerkung, dass Wolfenstein die Framerate bei 60 Fps kappt. Die Bremse lässt sich zwar per Erweiterung der Desktop-Verknüpfung mit "+set com_fixedtic 1" abschalten, B.J. Blazkowicz bewegt sich und feuert dann jedoch entweder in Zeitlupe- oder Zeitraffer - lassen Sie den Fps-Lock also aktiv."


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (30. August 2009)

Man braucht auch nicht mehr, war nur Interessehalber.
Ab 30fps seh ich eh kaum noch nen Unterschied ....


----------



## Holdrio (30. August 2009)

Zeitlupe wäre in kniffligen Situation gar nicht so schlecht manchmal, die 60 FPS aushebeln muss man da fast als cheaten betrachten. 

Ist der Vorgänger RTCW in D eigentlich indiziert und darf auch gar nicht erwähnt werden hier?
Hoffe mal nicht, bekam durch Wolfenstein Lust den mal wieder auf die Platte zu hauen, hach was Erinnerungen das beim anspielen weckt so uralt wie der ist.  
War mein erster PC Egoshooter, war doch so etwa zu 9700pro Zeiten, oder?

Grafik für heute natürlich uralt, da kommt einem Wolfenstein optisch plötzlich wie Crysis vor! 
Aber immerhin funzen wenigstens die Hybridmodi vom Nhancer, mit 32xS macht durchspielen direkt Laune, kanns nur empfehlen falls andere den Oldie auch noch im Keller liegen haben.


----------



## Justin Bieber (30. August 2009)

hab ich und zwar die version mit allem drum und dran


----------



## Galford (31. August 2009)

Ich habe RTCW vor ein paar Wochen als Einstimmung auf Wolfenstein wieder durchgespielt. 
Habe übrigens die "richtige" Collectors Edition in der schwarzen Metallbox, mit Stoff_aufnäher_ (nicht mit dem billigen Stoff_aufkleber_ aus der dt. CE) und Poster.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kam RTCW aber eher zu Zeiten der Geforce 4 bzw. Ende der Geforce 3-Ära, und die 9700 war doch eher Konkurrenz zur Geforce FX (5) 
Kann mich auch täuschen, da ich jetzt nicht so der Grafikkartenfreak bin.

Und warum schreiben einige Leute z. B. im PC Games Forum immer Wolfenstein 2. "Wolfenstein 2009" zur besseren Unterscheidung ist okay, aber es ist nunmal nicht der zweite Teil, egal wie man es wendet oder dreht.


----------



## rebel4life (31. August 2009)

RTCW war doch so um die 2001 oder 2003, 2003 hätte es mit der 9700er sein können wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## Galford (31. August 2009)

RTCW erschien laut Amazon.com am 26 November 2001. PCGH gibt an, dass die 9700 am 18 Juli 2002 vorgestellt wurde und scheinbar erste Karten im September 2002 erschienen sind (und um den Septembertermin geht es ja, da man vorher ja keine Karten kaufen konnte). Die FX-Serie kam nochmals später. Also würde ich sagen, ich habe mit der Geforce 4-Serie recht, wobei die Geforce 3 bestimmt noch verbreitet war. Nur die 9700 gab es zum Release von RTCW eben definitiv nicht, sondern eben erst ca. 10 Monate später.

Auf der Rückseite der Metallbox von RTCW ist auch 2001 angegeben.


----------



## kmf (31. August 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Wer das Spiel nur wegen den Hakenkreuzen kauft, der sollte sich mal Gedanken machen.


Ich hab mir's nur wegen dem downloadbaren Ingame-Item, dem Flammenwerfer gekauft. 

/Edit

Das alte Wolfenstein hab ich auch noch im Schrank liegen. Zumindest war es damals bei dem Spiele-Packungs-Thread noch da.


----------



## JimBeam (31. August 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Ich hab mir's nur wegen dem downloadbaren Ingame-Item, dem Flammenwerfer gekauft.



Huh, hab ich was verpasst? Wieso downloadbar? Ich hab den Flammenwerfer ganz normal im Spiel gehabt. Oder gibts den in der deutschen Version gar nicht?


----------



## kmf (31. August 2009)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Huh, hab ich was verpasst? Wieso downloadbar? Ich hab den Flammenwerfer ganz normal im Spiel gehabt. Oder gibts den in der deutschen Version gar nicht?


Keinen Plan ob Bauernfängerei? 
Bei der Vorbestellung bis einen Tag vor Release gab's bei mir 





> Wolfenstein (with GAME Exclusive downloadable content) (PC)
> 
> When you buy Wolfenstein on Xbox 360, PS3 or PC you will receive access to the Flammenwerfer flamethrower in the single player campaign!
> 
> ...


----------



## JimBeam (31. August 2009)

Hmm also ich hab den Flammenwerfer irgendwann mitten in der Kampagne bekommen. (UK Version)

Man konnte aber in irgendeiner Datei einstellen das man den von Anfang an hat, vielleicht ist das damit gemeint.


----------



## Holdrio (31. August 2009)

Es gibt so einen Unlocker für ein angebliches Cheatsmenü im Gameplaymenü.
Mit dem Flammenwerfer DLC installiert soll der dann auch gleich im ersten Level verfügbar sein.
Auch nicht so lustig aber solche Waffen ab Start schon zu haben, oder sogar ein Cheatmenü beim ersten Spiel, da spiele ich lieber erstmal normal und mit normalen Knarren weiter, da hat man noch was vor sich.



Galford schrieb:


> RTCW erschien laut Amazon.com am 26 November 2001. PCGH gibt an, dass die 9700 am 18 Juli 2002 vorgestellt wurde und scheinbar erste Karten im September 2002 erschienen sind



Ja passt gut, weiss kein Jahr mehr aber noch gut wie der erste gametaugliche PC mit der brandneuen 9700pro drin in einem Herbst eintrudelte, dann fällt RTCW schon in die Zeit der Geforce 4 oder 3 sogar.
Für mich persönlich halt in die 9700pro Zeit, denn vorher mit müder P2 Mühle und Geforce 2 Lowendversion nie am PC und viel lieber mit PS1 gedaddelt.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (1. September 2009)

Woran kann es liegen das sich das Spiel im Level wo man in der Mine sich befindet mit Fehlermeldung einfach beendet... 

Ansonsten gefällt es mir...


----------



## Conan (1. September 2009)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> Woran kann es liegen das sich das Spiel im Level wo man in der Mine sich befindet mit Fehlermeldung einfach beendet...
> 
> Ansonsten gefällt es mir...



Als erstes wurde ich eine defekte Datei vermuten. Eine Neuinstallation könnte hier helfen.
Was sagt die Fehlermeldung  und evtl. der Windows Error Logger ?


----------



## Holdrio (1. September 2009)

Spielt das eigentlich jemand mit Downsampling hier als AA Ersatz, vielleicht gar noch mit 1920x1200 als Basis und paar gute Settings zur Hand? 
Hatte es extra beim 7 RC installiert noch mal, aber das Thema entpuppt sich ja leider doch als mega kompliziert mit zig möglichen Problemen, wer sich auch mal nerven will kann hier beginnen. 
Bei mir lief bisher gar nix leider.


----------



## Lexx (3. September 2009)

Falls es jemanden interessiert:
Wolfenstein gibts wirklich.. 
und liegt.. schwer zu erraten  in österreich..

böte sich an für ein kleines paintball-turnier..


----------



## Holdrio (3. September 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> böte sich an für ein kleines paintball-turnier..




Ist doch nur was für Kinder, lieber ein Turnier mit den feschen Elitemädels im Castle, die seit RTCW dort seit Jahren einsam warten! 
e-freak1, der ja wie wir nun alle wissen von Playboy Bunnys in Wolfenstein träumt , käme sicher auch sofort mit, extra für ihn schon mal eine Vorschau auf unseren Castletrip!


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. September 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Ist doch nur was für Kinder, lieber ein Turnier mit den feschen Elitemädels im Castle, die seit RTCW dort seit Jahren einsam warten!
> e-freak1, der ja wie wir nun alle wissen von Playboy Bunnys in Wolfenstein träumt , käme sicher auch sofort mit, extra für ihn schon mal eine Vorschau auf unseren Castletrip!


 
Genauso stell ich mir das vor , hoffentlich ist der Screen kein Fall für die Zensur.  

Grüsse


----------



## Holdrio (6. September 2009)

Dachte ich mir doch, dass dir das gefälllt. 

Aber mal was zum Thema wieder, die Teslagun ist ja auch eine der kränksten Waffen aller Zeiten in nem Shooter!
Merkte erst heute mit einzelnen Schüssen killt sie die Gegner gar nicht, verpasst denen nur einen Elektroschock worauf die  eine Weile schreiend rumzappeln.....und noch einer...und noch einer...und...aaah Wolfenstein macht einem zum Sadisten!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. September 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Spielt das eigentlich jemand mit Downsampling hier als AA Ersatz, vielleicht gar noch mit 1920x1200 als Basis und paar gute Settings zur Hand?
> Hatte es extra beim 7 RC installiert noch mal, aber das Thema entpuppt sich ja leider doch als mega kompliziert mit zig möglichen Problemen, wer sich auch mal nerven will kann hier beginnen.
> Bei mir lief bisher gar nix leider.



Klar, ich hab's gerade zwei Stunden unter Windows 7 RTM x64 in 2.520x1.576 @ 1.680x1.050 (1,5x1,5 OGSSAA) gespielt. Fluppt astrein. Kauf dir die aktuelle Print-Ausgabe, die enthält einen Dreiseiter + Video fürs genaue Vorgehen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## rabensang (6. September 2009)

@ Horst Nukem

Funzt bei mir auch super.

Das spiel fetzt ungemein. Simples kann doch auch so gut überzeugen.

MFG


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2009)

Downsampling habe ich auch mal gemacht, ist totaler Unsinn, alles wird nur unschärfer, das ist alles, da bleibe ich lieber bei meiner nativen Auflösung und der Uncut Version.
Ich mag es, wenn es richtig aussieht, in Filmen werden die Hakenkreuze ja auch nichtg entfernt.

Tja, wenn die Grafik nicht total asbach wäre, wäre es auch besser, aber man kann von einer Konsolenumsetzung heute nicht mehr erwarten.


----------



## Holdrio (6. September 2009)

"Horst Nukem"??




PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Klar, ich hab's gerade zwei Stunden unter Windows 7 RTM x64 in 2.520x1.576 @ 1.680x1.050 (1,5x1,5 OGSSAA) gespielt. Fluppt astrein. Kauf dir die aktuelle Print-Ausgabe, die enthält einen Dreiseiter + Video fürs genaue Vorgehen.



Die hab ich und ist wirklich gut verständlich gemacht und empfehlenswert für Einsteiger da. 
Nur hmm, geht doch nix, das setzt nicht etwa zufällig zwingend eine direkte Verbindung zum Monitor vorraus? 
Da ist eben noch ein DVI Switch dazwischen bei mir.

Sonst fällt mir nur noch der Viewsonic vx2835wm selber als möglicher Spielverderber bzw totale Downsamplingnull ein, oder als letzte und unerfreulichste Möglichkeit die Null doch *vor* dem Monitor.


----------



## riedochs (9. September 2009)

Sagt mal, was ist eure bevorzugte Waffe? Meine ist der K98 mit allen Upgrades.


----------



## Holdrio (10. September 2009)

Ist K98 der Karabiner?
 Der mit Sniper Zielfernrohr war draussen bisher eigentlich klar die nützlichste Waffe bzw das lohnendste Upgrade.
Das Bajonett ist auch praktisch, wenn doch mal einer zu nahe kommt. 

Fürs Grobe draussen der Panzerschreck, mit leichtem Visier, 3er Magazin und 15 Raketen im Gepäck bleibt kein Auge trocken.

Vom Spassfaktor her klar die Teslagun, der Oberbrüller wie die Gegner beim nur kurz anheizen damit für einige Sekunden Tango tanzen, vor allem bei ganzen Gegnergruppen! 
Das Spielchen lässt sich offenbar sogar ewig wiederholen.
In Innenräumen und gegen mehrere Gegner zusammen mit dem Flammenwerfer mein Favorit.

Die Leichenfaust ist auch cool gemacht, wie die hochschweben und dann Skelettteile runterfallen.

P.S. Überflüssigste Upgrades, was habt ihr am meisten bereut?
Ich alle für die MP40, mit der MP43 wird die wertlos.
Auch das teure und recht unnütze Scope für die M43 bitter bereut.....aber noch älteren Save gefunden.


----------



## Holdrio (13. September 2009)

So ne kleine Schlussbemerkung noch, wurde heute fertig und freute mich doch sehr über den am Ende eigentlich schon sehr deutlich angekündigten Nachfolger! 
Hoffentlich dauerts nicht wieder so viele Jahre bis dahin! 

Übrigens, beim laden zwischen Airfield east und Zeppelin konnte ich wegen Absturz immer nicht weiter spielen, sonst noch wer?
Nur mit nem Zeppelinsave ausm Web, aber meine ganze persönliche Bilanz und Ausrüstung war so dahin.


----------



## riedochs (15. September 2009)

Ich hatte da keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (16. September 2009)

nein hatt auch keine probs!

den "electric boogie" fand ich auch völlig cool!
freu mich auch schon auf den nächsten teil!

greetz,ben


----------



## Lexx (16. September 2009)

blöde frage: 

mission schloss
ort: schlosshof

ein hof, in dem 3 4 kübelkarren herumstehen, 
eine holzbrücke flankiert von einigen holzcontainern
gibts links neben dem grossen holztor einen schleierdurchgang
wenn man den hinteren teil des hofes betritt, 
geht die farbe in grau über und der schleier deaktiviert sich.

nach mehreren tagen umherhüpfen 
mehrmaliges absuchen des levels,
versuch über die container auf die brücke zu kommen
über die stromkabel zum durchgang zu kommen
den generator zu trashen,
weiß ich nun nicht mehr weiter..

hab schon einige walk troughs gegoogelt, 
aber keine gibt hinweise zu dieser stelle..
offensichtlich bin ich alleine mit diesem stopper.. 

manchmal sieht man vor lauter bäumen den wald nicht mehr..


----------



## rebel4life (16. September 2009)

Lauf einfach geradeaus weiter, sprich lass das große Tor auf der linken Seite links liegen, am Ende des Hofes befindet sich in einer Nische ein solcher Störgenerator.


----------



## Nucleus (17. September 2009)

Funktioniert bei Euch der InGame-Chat von Xfire?

Auf meinem G15-Display sehe ich, dass der Status richtig ist, aber mit _Rollen+X_ kann ich das Chat-Overlay nicht öffnen.
Also ist kein Chat möglich und die FPS kann ich mir auch nicht anzeigen lassen. Patch 1.2 hab ich drauf.


----------



## hinkelstein (18. September 2009)

Hallo!

Ich hab ein Problem mit dem Multiplayer von Wolfenstein. Alle paar Tage wird mein Account geplättet, d.h. mein Geld is wech und die Unlocks auch?!?!
Wird das nur Serverseitig gespeichert oder ist es eine Art Onlineaccount bei Wolfenstein?


Danke im voraus....


----------



## Carver (21. September 2009)

*Wolfenstein gamex86.dll - Bug*

Hallo zusammen,

hatte Wolfenstein nun fast durch (Super-Spiel!), wollte dann in den Zeppelin und landete stattdessen auf dem Desktop. Absturz wegen besagter gamex86.dll.

Wie ich nun herausfand produziert das Spiel korrupte Speicherstände; allerdings nur dann, wenn man es nicht linear durchspielt sondern ab und an mal ne Mission wiederholt... (was ich gemacht habe).

So weit so schlecht... Das Problem scheint jedenfalls bekannt und wird wohl nur durch nen Patch 1.2 zu lösen sein. Der läßt nach wie vor auf sich warten obwohl das Problem inzwischen auch zu Activision durchgedrungen sein dürfte.

Kann jemand was zu diesem Problem sagen. bzw. kennt evtl. jemand einen Workaround, Trick, Kniff etc. ? Ich bin maßlos verärgert, fast 10 h gespielt und dann ende Gelände... 

Grüße 

Marky


----------



## SoNiCsPiN (27. September 2009)

Also ich finde das Spiel hier auch Super. Sowohl Singleplayer als auch Multiplayer. 

Bei mir rennt das Spiel auf 1920x1200 max. AA alles High wunderbar


----------



## Holdrio (27. September 2009)

Meinst wohl eher AF, was? 
AA gibts leider nicht, wäre auch mal was für nen Patch. 



Carver schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hatte Wolfenstein nun fast durch (Super-Spiel!), wollte dann in den Zeppelin und landete stattdessen auf dem Desktop. Absturz wegen besagter gamex86.dll.



Was für ne gamex86.dll, nix davon gehört bisher, was hat es damit auf sich?
Beim laden des Zeppelin crashte auch nur noch alles bei mir wie oben geschrieben, aber warum dann nicht bei allen.

Das mit den Saves hatte ich auch gegen Ende im Airfield als ich mal nicht den letzten lud, bald darauf dauernd Crashs.
Erst mit einem noch älterern vom Airfield, wohl dem letzten vom "linearen" spielen vorher dann, gings wieder weiter ohne Probs.


----------



## Maschine311 (28. September 2009)

Hallo Leutz!
Weiß jemand zufällig wie ich den Spielstand/Profil von Wolfenstein speichern kann, das bei einer Neuinstallation ich nicht komplett von vorne anfangen muß. 
Habe schon gegooelt, aber leider nichts brauchbares gefunden. Falls einer den Pfad des Ordners weiß, wäre ich sehr dankbar für die Hilfe!

Gruß
M311


----------



## Maschine311 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Spielstand speichern bei Wolfenstein unter Win7?*

So habe es glaube ich selbst gefunden, hier für die anderen!
Für Win 7

PC/User/AppData/Local/id Software/WolfSP/base/savegame

Das solltest es eigentlich sein, ausprobieren kann ich es aber erst heute Abend, also z.Zt. noch o.Gewähr


----------



## kmf (30. September 2009)

So, hab das Spiel jetzt auch durch. Viel Geballer, viel zu viel an skurilem Okultismus und machmal auch echt unfair schwer. Z.B. der Level mit den Funktürmen. Bis ich gecheckt hab, dass ich aus der Luft angegriffen werde, war ich bestimmt 10 Tode gestorben. Die Load-Orgie hat zwar insgesamt die Spieldauer künstlich verlängert, nicht aber den Spielspaß.  
Genauso der Endkampf. OK, ich hätte mehr müssen in Kräfte investieren, aber dafür wars dann zu spät. 
Aufbauend auf Teil 1 hätte man bestimmt mehr draus machen können.


----------



## Holdrio (30. September 2009)

Warum hast du dann nicht auf Leicht gestellt?

Am Kiosk gibts übrigens zurzeit eine PCAction Sonderausgabe zu Wolfenstein mit Poster, Karten und Aufklebern.


----------



## kmf (1. Oktober 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Warum hast du dann nicht auf Leicht gestellt?
> 
> Am Kiosk gibts übrigens zurzeit eine PCAction Sonderausgabe zu Wolfenstein mit Poster, Karten und Aufklebern.


Nix auf einfach, bin ja schließlich kein Anfänger. 

Hab mir die Tage erst die PC-Games Premium gegönnt (Risen Beilage), damit ist das Geld für weitere Printausgaben erst mal alle.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (3. Oktober 2009)

ich finds ganz gut stellenweise wirklich leicht schwer aber passt bisschen mehr freiraum hätte ich mir gewünscht.
LEIDER SCHON VORBEI


----------



## Lexx (4. Oktober 2009)

gegen ende der mission "flugfeld",
abschnitt flugfeld ost, 
am weg zum zeppelin
kommt man zum durchgang, 
am bild rechts.

dahinter ist ein generator
den ich per telekinese demolieren konnte..
kann keinen durchgang oder schalter finden.

wie > weiter.. ?


----------



## Holdrio (4. Oktober 2009)

Bin da auch ein Momentchen gehangen, war da nicht ein rotes Fass innen, das beim beschiessen explodiert und die Sperre ausschaltet?



buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> bisschen mehr freiraum hätte ich mir



Die frei begehbare Stadt fand ich dafür schon cool, zwischen den Missionen immer mal etwas die neusten Upgrades und Waffen testen gehen und mit den Nazis spielen.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (4. Oktober 2009)

stimmt auch wieder holdrio 
optisch fand ich es sehr gelungen 
und auch storytechnisch geil


----------



## Lexx (4. Oktober 2009)

also ich bin zwar nicht so der shooter-crack,
wenn schon eher so ein old-school doom'ler und quake'ler
aber ich finde WS09 ist jeden cent wert..
welten besser als dieser sci-fi shit..

aber über geschmäcker lässt sich ja bekanntlich 
gut und ausgiebig streiten.. 

Bin da auch ein Momentchen gehangen, war da nicht ein rotes Fass innen, das beim beschiessen explodiert und die Sperre ausschaltet?



> Bin da auch ein Momentchen gehangen, war da nicht ein rotes Fass innen, das beim beschiessen explodiert und die Sperre ausschaltet?


wie durch die energiebarriere bescheissen.. ähm.. beschiessen  ?
die fässer sind alle schon detoniert 
hab alles mit telekinese mal durchgeschüttelt..


----------



## kaepernickus (30. November 2011)

Mal eine Frage:
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich in der Steam-Version die Texte auf Englisch bekomme? Habe die internationale Uncut-Version da Österreicher

Habe Sprache in Steam auf Englisch gestellt und die Config sowie Wolf.cmd Tweaks der Retail-Fassung durchgeführt.
Damit stimmt zwar die Sprache, aber Menü und Ingame-Texte sind immer noch Deutsch.

Gibt es da also für die Steam-Version eigene Tweaks?


----------

